# new bridges



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

couple bridges i built last night for the layout .
i've seen this color on bridges, but not sure if on train bridge
























p

any thoughts?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*new bridges for layout*

couple bridges i built last night.
what's everybody think of color


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never seen that color on any kind of bridge?

I like it, looks better then the dull gray, silver or black bridge. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your double posting this you know?

Frowned upon by the supreme beings. :smokin:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice work...is that for an O gauge layout?

Don't worry about the color...we have 3 huge steel river spanning
bridges downtown...every one painted a different color...and
one is not far off from yours. 

Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry about the double post. first time trying to post pics, got carried awayyy
don't want to upset the head haunchos


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Leave the other and tell them to delete this one as it was a double post.

You have answers in the other. 
Or tell them to move the other to the My layout section if that is where you want it, and get rid of this one.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks don
yea, 0 gauge. we actually have several highway bridges this color, and i'm sure i've seen it on rr's too.

ed,
i'm modeling pre wwII, so i'll probably wind up painting them black anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cole226 said:


> thanks don
> yea, 0 gauge. we actually have several highway bridges this color, and i'm sure i've seen it on rr's too.
> 
> ed,
> i'm modeling pre wwII, so i'll probably wind up painting them black anyway.


If you do, before you paint them black try to weather some black over the blue.

The you will get a blue/blackened look, I think that might look good.

If it doesn't just paint it black. 
Who is to say there were no blue bridges back then?

It is your RR to do as you like anyway, I like the blue. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just did a search for Blue bridges in the 1940 time period, there was a number of blue bridges even back then. 

I guess I have seen blue bridges and just don't remember or didn't really notice the color?

I do get around, I am going to keep an eye opened for blue bridges. 
My favorite color:smilie_daumenpos:............and the color of water


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Threads have been merged.


----------

